# Anxiety and Flatulence in School



## SadHuman (Jul 15, 2017)

For the past 6 months my life in school has been absolutely awful! It's embarrassing and none of my friends even understand how bad IBS is. It's the worst thing when you walk into a classroom and want to cry due to people covering their noses saying how much it smells of farts and how much it reeks. I'm coming to the end of Year 9 or 8th Grade in the US and everyday I just want to cry. I'm terribly bloated constantly and my flatulence is awful. I take activated charcoal, but nothing has worked. I'm scared to hang out with people or go out because it gets so bad. It's generally fine on the weekends, but at school it's just the worst. Recently, I've even started thinking I'm leaving gas as people are reacting as if it smells without me being aware of it happening. I was extremely happy and had quite a few friends before, but now I constany feel down and a lot of my friends have ditched me. They say I smell fine but always cover their noses and sniff, also saying nobody cares if you smell which just makes me feel worse. It's just gotten so bad. Does anybody know what to do about gas and bloating that works? Thank youu


----------



## amber2k17 (Jul 20, 2017)

So sorry that you're having a bad time at school. You're off now for 6 weeks so some time to try and sort this out. Have you tried peppermint cordial and peppermint oil? Also cutting out flatulence causing foods such as certain vegetables and beans? I would also advise a visit to GP perhaps looking for a referral for some therapy for the anxiety as often linked, especially as on weekends it's not as bad.


----------

